# Gutter size? J-box?



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Coming out of a 400a 3r disconnect into one end of a 3r gutter. We will need 8 nonmetered disconnects out of the gutter for 8 retail spaces. 2 disconnects will have 1-1/2" nipple between gutter and disconnect. 6 disconnects will have 1-1/4" nipple between gutter and disconnect. All conductors will be larger than#4. Feeding out of 400a disconnect with parallel 4/0 thhn. According to 314-28 a 2. I should size gutter as follows; 1-1/2x6 =9" plus the sum of all other raceways. 1.25x6=7.5". Plus 1.5 for other raceway. 9" + 7.5" + 1.5= 18" gutter? Did I do that correctly? Really, I'd like to use all the same size nipples to make it consistent, but that would make it even bigger. We will need at least 72" to mount these disconnects side by side. 18" gutter by 72"? Do they even make that? What would you guys do? Big j-box with split bolts or IPC's or polaris taps? I think it would look better with all the disconnects lined up next to each other, but I've never used a gutter that big. I will call the suppliers and see what's out there. I'd draw a picture but I am not computer savvy. Thanks, Jim


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

A 12x12x72 will be plenty big.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Try art. 366 for sizing trafts. The traft only has to be large enough for the cross-sectional area. Look at 366.22.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Try art. 366 for sizing trafts. The traft only has to be large enough for the cross-sectional area. Look at 366.22.


Per NEC maybe. I take great care in this type of install as the Polaris taps and their arrangement may size the wireway for you.


----------



## augie47 (May 4, 2009)

It does not sound like you are using it as a pull box. More like you are laying your conductors. If so, 376.23 ('08) and 312.6(A) apply.
You may be more concerning about making it wide enough for your tapping device if you are using polaris type connectors.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> the Polaris taps and their arrangement may size the wireway for you.





augie47 said:


> You may be more concerning about making it wide enough for your tapping device if you are using polaris type connectors.


From an installer and an inspector.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> Do they even make that? What would you guys do?


We have them custom built. Here is one I installed that is in violation of at least 2 code arts.



> 376.10 Uses Permitted.
> 
> (3) In hazardous (classified) locations as permitted by 501.10(B) for Class I, Division 2 locations; 502.10(B) for Class II, Division 2 locations; and 504.20 for intrinsically safe wiring. Where installed in wet locations, wireways shall be listed for the purpose.





> 110.26(A)(3) Height of Working Space.
> 
> The work space shall be clear and extend from the grade, floor, or platform to the height required by 110.26(E). Within the height requirements of this section, other equipment that is associated with the electrical installation and is located above or below the electrical equipment shall be permitted to extend not more than 150 mm (6 in.) beyond the front of the electrical equipment.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice pic Chris.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Nice pic Chris.


Thanks, but thats not how this works. I post a picture of my work and you guys spend an hour ripping it apart.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Thanks, but thats not how this works. I post a picture of my work and you guys spend an hour ripping it apart.


 I give credit where credit is due. BTW where is all the fuses?:laughing:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I give credit where credit is due. BTW where is all the fuses?:laughing:


Look to the right, I only had money left to buy 2.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Look to the right, I only had money left to buy 2.


 I bet so after buying those polaris blocks.:laughing:


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> We have them custom built. Here is one I installed that is in violation of at least 2 code arts.


 What kind of connectors are those in the far left enclosure? I don't recognize them.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

william1978 said:


> A 12x12x72 will be plenty big.


 T:thumbsup:hat's what I was thinking too.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

augie47 said:


> It does not sound like you are using it as a pull box. More like you are laying your conductors. If so, 376.23 ('08) and 312.6(A) apply.
> You may be more concerning about making it wide enough for your tapping device if you are using polaris type connectors.


 My thoughts exactly. I'm not absolutely sure what I will use for connectors.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Of course! auxillary gutters. I still don't know what we will use for connectors. If I use polaris connectors, we will need three 10 port connectors, and then something for the ground. If we use IPC's, we'll have a bunch of them in there. Haven't made that count yet, but something like 48.


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

te12co2w said:


> What kind of connectors are those in the far left enclosure? I don't recognize them.


They look like C/T's to me.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Thanks, but thats not how this works. I post a picture of my work and you guys spend an hour ripping it apart.


I can't believe you left the plastic ties laying on the ground. Show some pride in your work.:jester:


----------

